# looking for the archery shop in logan



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

I know he on here and i cant find his name. please help


----------



## manysteps (Sep 28, 2009)

Top of Utah Archery, Dustin... 795 N Main. (435) 753-9610

He's usually open 11 to 7.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

manysteps said:


> Top of Utah Archery, Dustin... 795 N Main. (435) 753-9610
> 
> He's usually open 11 to 7.


thanks i will have give him a call. i was going to send him a pm on here


----------



## manysteps (Sep 28, 2009)

Cool... He's really responsive on his facebook page too.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

manysteps said:


> Cool... He's really responsive on his facebook page too.


i will get a hold of him that way


----------



## TopofUtahArcher (Sep 9, 2009)

Not sure who Dustin is but I'd be happy to help in any way I can with your archery needs. Store hours are Mon 11-6, Tues to Fri 11-7 and Sat 10-4.

Top of Utah Archery
435-753-9610
795 North Main
Logan

Lance


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

TopofUtahArcher said:


> Not sure who Dustin is but I'd be happy to help in any way I can with your archery needs. Store hours are Mon 11-6, Tues to Fri 11-7 and Sat 10-4.
> 
> Top of Utah Archery
> 435-753-9610
> ...


Lance you already took care of me. thank the kid been shooting in the back yard sent Saturday after picking the bow back up.


----------

